# 2017 Levo battery issue



## Tracer16 (Nov 6, 2017)

While riding today my charge showed 4 green lights left on the display. The bike cut power underway and the 2 red lights started flashing and emitted a beeping noise. I turned off the power button and turned it back on. I made it about 20 yards on eco and it did the same thing again. 

I have another battery and all worked perfect with it. Has anyone had experience with this happening before. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Make sure the battery firmware is up to date.


----------



## Tracer16 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. I was unaware of any firmware updates. My local dealer doesn’t do Levo’s and the one I bought it from is a couple hours away


----------



## bokdoos (Mar 1, 2004)

The batt could also just be smoked. 2017 is gen 1 Levo right? 
Spesh should hook you up though.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd have contacted the company and expect the tech dept to advise or comment just thinking your description of the lights and behavior should tell them something but maybe it would need to be shipped back for eval and diagnosis.

Sometimes in a process like that there are some warranty accomodations or some good faith by a company that values a good rep. What if they had a 30% problem with that particular item, you might not ever know it. 

Bottom line is, Could it be worth your while sending it back or at least contacting service / support or pursuing some remedy by the company ? 
You can always ask.

I have a friend getting a Levo soon, it's the latest iteration I guess and being built now or soon. Maybe he takes delivery within the next week or two. Two of us pedalers have a 2 night 3 day bikecamp plan and he (third guy) decides it motor time !! :skep: lol


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Take it to a specialized shop have them run a software update on bike. Resolves many issues.


----------

